# EUROPE!



## d-onion (Feb 25, 2006)

After literally months spent trying to overcome my fears of traveling, meeting new people, having no personal space, (spending tons of money :lol ) I finally caved and spent some of my hard earned cash on a ticket to Prague! 3 weeks across Europe with a couple of my friends, in some ways a dream come true for me, but there is still that little SA bugger inside me going "oh god, what did I just get myself into?". 

I leave Aug 14th, like 6 days after my Bday, sort of a present to myself 

The best experiences of my life have come from not thinking and going "JUST DO IT!" to myself, so hopefully this will work the same way 


:banana Huzzah! :banana


----------



## nakedshrew (Dec 5, 2004)

:yay Grats dude, Prague is awesome! You'll have a blast I'm sure.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

That's awesome! I hope to do that one day...the only things that would hold me back are probably money and SA. 

Have a great time though!!


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

Wow that is a good step in to overcoming sa, just "do it", I like the motto, I am happy that you are going for a trip, congrats dude :yay


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

nice! have fun in Prague!


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I had that attitude before I went overseas & it does work out somehow. I hope you have a great time.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I'm so jealous!! I hope you have a good time!


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

thats really really great, I love how the little SA bugger is just that.. a little SA bugger, not important at all


----------



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

nakedshrew said:


> :yay Grats dude, Prague is awesome! You'll have a blast I'm sure.


 :ditto

Prague is awesome. I spent 4 days in Prague 2 years ago and it was brilliant. The city of Prague is BEATIFUL, people are nice and I'm sure you"ll have a great time.

BTW, Europe Rules :banana

I'm going to Spain very soon and I can't wait.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_That's awesome! Have fun._


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

So cool. I want to go to Europe some day too. Hope you have fun.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Yay!! Go d-onion!!!!


----------

